
Tasting the Light: Device Lets the Blind "See" with Their Tongues - naish
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article.cfm?id=device-lets-blind-see-with-tongues
======
RiderOfGiraffes
See also <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=780468> where there are also a
few comments already.

